#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Драгоценное украшение Освобождения

## Denli

На прошлой неделе в издательстве "Карма Йеше Палдрон" вышло из печати "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения" Гампопы. Исправленное, заново отредактированное и дополненное списком цитируемых источников.

Перевод - Б. Ерохин.
Научный редактор - Б. Загуменнов.
Литературный редактор - Г. Разумова.

Твердый переплет, 336 страниц. Иллюстрации.

Книгу можно приобрести либо у Кости Нехаева: bukinist@dharmabooks.net;

либо у Лизы: liza@dharma.ru.

Или просто ищите в магазинах.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2015), Гошка (19.01.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.02.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

А где электронный вариант?

 :Smilie: 

P.s. Гампопа передал афторские права ВЖС...

----------


## Denli

выложу по просьбам трудящихся в рекламных целях избранные главы.

----------


## Kit

Друзья, обращаюсь ко всем счастливым обладателям этой книги!

К сожалению этот великий труд Гампопы, в его втором издании на русском языке, сейчас практически невозможно найти в продаже. 
В сети есть только первое издание без исправлений и аннотаций.

Если у кого то есть возможность продать один печатный экземпляр (на что конечно надежды мало), буду безмерно вам благодарен!
Или может быть у кого есть возможность поделиться электронной версий именно этого, второго издания, буду вдвойне безмерно вам благодарен! 

Так же готов рассмотреть любые варианты обмена на другие книги или другие предложения с вашей стороны.

----------


## Карма Шераб

Уважаемый Kit,

вот-вот выйдет новое издание Драгоценного Украшения, можно будет заказывать чр Амазон. Ну и как-нибудь в Россию доставим... С электронной версией пока выясняется - Kindle, оказывается, по русски не печатает!

----------


## Ридонлиев

Kit, вот она:
http://dharmabooks.net/books/dharma_t/101190.phtml
Цена конская, 1 700 руб.

На этом неказистом сайте работают и под заказ. Нужную мне древнюю книжку мгновенно нашли и продали очень за недорого.

А здесь, собственно, можно найти координаты автора перевода, может, у него есть экземпляр.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post697759

----------

Kit (28.02.2015)

----------


## Kit

> ...вот-вот выйдет новое издание Драгоценного Украшения, можно будет заказывать чр Амазон...


Вы имеете в виду английский перевод? Я вообщето русское издание разыскиваю... А так у меня есть английский перевод этого текста в электронке.




> Kit, вот она: http://dharmabooks.net/books/dharma_t/101190.phtml
> Цена конская, 1 700 руб.


Это дороговато для меня... (((




> А здесь, собственно, можно найти координаты автора перевода, может, у него есть экземпляр.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post697759


Спасибо, попробую связаться!

*P.S.* Честно говоря я удивлен, сейчас столько книг сканируют по Дхарме, многое из того что издавалось в России, можно найти в сети, а вот именно этой книги в нормальном виде нет... Хотя это же наиважнейшая часть пути - самые основы! ((

----------

